# Cabinet style like Shirley Fabrication



## reddmeat (Aug 6, 2017)

Just wandering if anyone can suggest where I can find a builder for the cabinet style like the ones Shirley Fabrication builds? I really want a Shirley, but their wait is looooooong. It also has to be reverse flow and well built. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## joe black (Aug 7, 2017)

Bite your lip real hard and wait....it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## 3montes (Aug 7, 2017)

I have cabinet style doors on my smoker and love them. You lose very little heat when you open them vs. the large counter weight doors. Mine was built by a independent fab guy who has since passed sadly. The guy was a great talent. I think Lone Starz smokers will custom build you anything. They have some nice stuff and almost purchased from them a few years back.


----------

